# Ginger-Glazed Shrimp Kabobs



## abjcooking (Feb 28, 2005)

1 cup bottled barbecue sauce
2/3 cup unsweetened pineapple juice
2 T. cooking oil
4 t. grated fresh ginger
1 1/4 lb. fresh large shrimp with tails

For glaze, in medium bowl stir together everything but shrimp.  Threas shrimp onto skewer after soaking and set in glaze.  Let marinate in sauce abt. 30 minutes.  Broil 12 minutes turning once.


----------

